# No longer TFP, now what?? PLEASE HELP!!



## Msritajanay (Feb 15, 2010)

Okay so for the past week I have been working with a local model agency, doing models makeup. I did two girls makeup today for a shoot and the CEO of the agency asked me how much will I start charging to do a full face. I dont know if this means that she will pay me, or the models themselves.Either way it goes, I am going to start charging about $25- $30. Do you thing that is a good price? I usually stick around after im done to do touch ups as well...


----------



## miss_supra (Feb 15, 2010)

Depends on location but this is a great place to look for averages.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f194/s...-charge-92000/

To be honest your rate is a tad low. I don't want you to cheat yourself.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 16, 2010)

That sounds extremely low. Especially if you're sticking around for touch ups! I don't know what location you're in, but you'll be charging way less than most retail makeup counters if you ask $25-30 per face.


----------



## Msritajanay (Feb 16, 2010)

WHOA thanks for telling me that you guys!! lol so how much would you suggest? I was afraid that if i asked for around $40-$45, that would be too much lol


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 16, 2010)

$40-45 still sounds low, but again it really depends on your location. Do some serious research before setting your rate. Check what other artists in your area are charging and set your rate accordingly. The last thing you want to do is undercut other MUAs and sell yourself short.
If you're working with a modeling agency I would charge upwards from $50. Please do your research though, as every location is different!


----------



## laceface (Feb 16, 2010)

I agree. That sounds really low. I would charge about $50 to $60 depending on the look and also more added on if significant travel is involved.


----------



## aeni (Feb 16, 2010)

That's insanely low!  Basically you're undercutting yourself and other artists with that rate. Not to sound mean, but you should either start charging pro rates or continue to test until you feel confident enough to start charging those rates.  Bare minimum no matter where you live is $50 since that's what the counters charge.  Most photographers include a MUA rate into their rates as well and it's generally $75 (no sticking around for touchups).


----------

